# web module not loading gallery



## Bill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been using LR for years, never had this problem before. When I click on web module in LR 3.6, the display window will go white and say "loading" in the center. Nothing ever happens, but I can click on any of the other modules and LR will behave normally, just nothing with the web module. I recently install 4.0 beta and the web module there works fine, but I can't positively attribute the start-up of flaky behaviour of 3.6, to adding 4.0. I've tried un-installing and re-installing both 3.6 and 4.0, including cleaning out related entries in the registry, but it still stays the same. Running Win7, 64bit on a fast pc. Any help would be appreciated.

Bill


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 31, 2012)

Bill,

Welcome to the forum!

When there's a problem entering a specific module, it's often due to a bad preset. Try Preferences/Presets and hit the "Show Lightroom Presets Folder...". Rename either the whole thing or just the subfolders dealing with Web stuff.

If that doesn't work, rename things back and try renaming your Preferences file. http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/843/cpsid_84313.html

Hal


----------



## Bill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Hal, tried both just now and still the same. Also, forgot to mention that I can preview the web gallery in browser, and I can export the gallery and all the files are good, just can't view the gallery in the LR center window... peculiar.

Bill

btw, it's 11:30pm in my part of the world, will check the forum in the morning.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Bill, welcome to the forum!  Ok, here's an odd question - what do you use as your browser?


----------



## Bill (Feb 1, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Bill, welcome to the forum!  Ok, here's an odd question - what do you use as your browser?



Thanks for the welcome, Victoria.

LR automatically launches IE when I click on "preview in browser...." , but my everyday browser is Firefox.


----------



## Bill (Feb 1, 2012)

most recent efforts......

My pc has 3 sata hd's. When I start the pc, I can select which one of the 2 that have OS installed (both Win7) will be the boot drive. The 3rd drive is mainly for back-up. One drive has all my photo and art stuff, the other drive is dedicated to an unrelated activity/hobby. I decided to install LR 3.6 on this other drive and then I imported all my photos/artwork. When I tried the web module, it worked flawlessly. 

I am still having the same issue as before with the art/photo drive where LR originally resided, stuck on "loading" on the LR display window when clicking on the web module. I really don't want to format this drive and start over, but.............


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 1, 2012)

Ooooh, that's interesting Bill.

So 2 Windows 7 installations on the same computer?  Ok, try something different - on the photo/art drive, try creating another user account and see if it works in that.


----------



## Bill (Feb 2, 2012)

No luck, same behavior as before:hm:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm, and is this flash or html galleries - or both?

Have you tried reinstalling?


----------



## Bill (Feb 3, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hmmmmm, and is this flash or html galleries - or both?
> 
> Have you tried reinstalling?




Yes, both flash and html. And I have tried re-installing, even deleted registry entries related to LR.

I think I see a re-format in my future.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 3, 2012)

Or maybe a Windows repair.  It does sound like it's something as an OS level.


----------



## Bill (Mar 15, 2012)

A quick update.....  I ended up re-formatting the HD, now everything is good. Also got an extra drive (1TB) for storage, etc. Thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------

